# Picked Up My New Thicktail Today!!



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 8, 2007)

so excited!!!!

picked up another female milii today! its actually my birthday present, but i got it 4 weeks early! heheh

she is great! makes my collection of milii now a male female female trio!

got a great variety of colours between the 3, should make for some interesting offspring!

heres the new girl!






and here is the new girl on the right, and my other female on the left (the dark one)





and here is 2 pics of my boy!


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations!! They're looking great!! I'm going to have to get me some one day


----------



## jamesr (Apr 8, 2007)

ALSOME
thats pretty cool


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice, I love Milii's! keep up the good work!

Kane


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 8, 2007)

congrats mate  nice little milii


----------



## mitchdiamond (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks guys, she is fantastic and appears to have settled in well with my existing female.... once she has a bit better condition to her and breeding season gets closer, i will re introduce the male to them both and then play the waiting game!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 8, 2007)

Those colours are great! Can't wait to see the offspring!


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 8, 2007)

great looking gecko's


----------



## reece89 (Apr 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## Rocket (Apr 8, 2007)

Great female Matt.

So glad for you. I too picked up a new Addition- A Sub Adult Female S.Intermedius (Southern Spiny Tail). Wont look at pairing her up right away, she was in quite poor condition.

Shawn


----------



## Twiggz (Apr 8, 2007)

Very nice male you have there.


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 8, 2007)

very nice.
cheers


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 8, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> Very nice male you have there.



thanks mate! he is very nice! that pic doesnt do him justice! he looks nicer than that in person! 

i think i have a better pic of him and the other (1st) female......

here!


----------



## Rocket (Apr 8, 2007)

and who did you get the original Pair off of Matt????

hmm, I wander.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 8, 2007)

Rocket said:


> and who did you get the original Pair off of Matt????
> 
> hmm, I wander.



some little clown!


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 10, 2007)

they look reli good  congrats. piccs of ofspring when it happens kk


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks! 

pics will definately happen! the female i just picked up has laid viable eggs that have hatched this season just gone, so fingers crossed for this coming season!


----------

